# whats the closest thing to legal juice?



## Stonerboner (Jul 23, 2008)

I was reading a mag that sold winstrol deca and anadrol.....how? arent those 3 illegal? my friend said somthign about legal forms of anadrol and winstrol being "winny v" and "dbol"? he also said methol 1 and mbol would be about as close as i could get to legal roids. I dont want to break any laws but I've givin it some thought and i want some juice.


----------



## zombul (Jul 23, 2008)

A bs company called SDI Labs sells some crap products they named after winstrol and dianabol and what ever else they name them.They even have a picture of like a horse or cow or some shit on one of the bottles.These are a bs waste of time and are junk products.DO NOT waste your time on them. A single product that is legal Fast Action SDROL 60tabs (Superdrol Clone)
 This is a legal steriod period. Now you know that what purpose dose it serve if you didn't know that do you know how to take or pct it? If not good luck with the side effects and the man boobs . Do a little research and you'll find there are alot of ph's around that are very potent but if you don't know how to properly use them then whats the point?


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 23, 2008)

I agree with zombul, make sure you do your research.
it's serious stuff


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 23, 2008)

If this is ging to be a 1st cycle I would suggest a milder compound

H-drol

Epistane

Havoc

Any of these will produce good gains with less side affects. You still need to run support supps like Cycle Support. You also need to run a pct. If you run any of these 3 you can probally get buy with a OTC pct such as Post Cycle Support which has a SERM like substance Trans-Resveratrol I would still have a SERM on hand just in case.

Post Cycle Support

SERM

And here is some stuff you can read up on. I wish you the best of luck bro

http://www.otcpct.com/

Trans-Reveratrol


----------



## ZECH (Jul 23, 2008)

Great advice from the above guys


----------



## zombul (Jul 23, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> If this is ging to be a 1st cycle I would suggest a milder compound
> 
> H-drol
> 
> ...


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 24, 2008)

hey workingatit, if I may be so bold as to ask, what is stopping you from doing the real thing? Taken correctly, you'd probably minimize the side effects and possibly have less than some of the shit that's out there. 
This doesnt mean I condone or use, I'm just becoming more and more aware of the bullshit machine that the media instigates and how they fuck with our heads. All too often, we are victims of the lies that I feel the media and the supp companies play.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jul 24, 2008)

How old are you?  I would advise against using anything mentioned in this thread period, and surely advise against it if you are under 21...



juggernaut said:


> hey workingatit, if I may be so bold as to ask, what is stopping you from doing the real thing?



Most people aren't very logical...


----------



## PGHRam (Jul 24, 2008)

juggernaut said:


> hey workingatit, if I may be so bold as to ask, what is stopping you from doing the real thing? Taken correctly, you'd probably minimize the side effects and possibly have less than some of the shit that's out there.



Well said bro!


----------



## zombul (Jul 24, 2008)

Don't know what i done above. I replied to your quote workingatit and replied in the quote.Head up my ass????


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 24, 2008)

juggernaut said:


> hey workingatit, if I may be so bold as to ask, what is stopping you from doing the real thing? Taken correctly, you'd probably minimize the side effects and possibly have less than some of the shit that's out there.
> This doesnt mean I condone or use, I'm just becoming more and more aware of the bullshit machine that the media instigates and how they fuck with our heads. All too often, we are victims of the lies that I feel the media and the supp companies play.



Not a problem bro. I do not use the "real" thing(even thought h-drol, m-drol, epi,havoc are real steriods)for a couple of reasons.

1. I do not have a source and will not risk ordering online.

2. I will not get arrested for having a bottle of Havoc but will for having a vial of test e it is that plain and simple


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 24, 2008)

zombul said:


> Don't know what i done above. I replied to your quote workingatit and replied in the quote.Head up my ass????




Yeah I was looking at that and saying hmnn what am I missing LOL


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 24, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> How old are you?  I would advise against using anything mentioned in this thread period, and surely advise against it if you are under 21...
> 
> 
> 
> Most people aren't very logical...




As for you who has nothing positive to say about anything. I will answer your question that you could have found if you had attempted to look at any of the logs I have done age 46.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jul 24, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Not a problem bro. I do not use the "real" thing(even thought h-drol, m-drol, epi,havoc are real steriods)for a couple of reasons.
> 
> 1. I do not have a source and will not risk ordering online.
> 
> 2. I will not get arrested for having a bottle of Havoc but will for having a vial of test e it is that plain and simple



There's nothing _illegal_ about ordering online, it's not enough evidence to convict you of any crime.   

I could order steroids from a computer and have them delivered *to any address in the entire world*.  I could have them delivered to the White House, to YOUR house, to my neighbor, etc...If they are found in the mail, or seized at the boarder, nothing happens.  They seize it, you're out your money.  It only warrants investigation if you were to order, let's say, $15,000 worth of steroids-which only a complete moron would do.  The only real "risk" in ordering online is losing your money. 

The fact that you don't have a source is really your own fault.  When I decided to do a cycle, it took me maybe a week to ask around and find a reputable source.  If you're well known on any decent board, you should have absolutely no problem at all finding a source.

The bottom line is that I see you making terrible excuses to use products that are 1) More dangerous than steroids, 2) Less Effective and 3) More expensive. 

You continue to make excuses for why you're making stupid decisions.  I think you're just a little timid to admit you just might not be the brightest person in the world.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 24, 2008)

As harsh as texan put it, I couldnt say it better myself. There is always a way-I strongly suggest you do homework first before purchasing anything that might be remotely near similarities to gear and/or could potentially harm more than the real stuff.


----------



## musclemilk40 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Methyl V Test, Fina Flex, Trenadrol*

Check out Methyl V Test (tren, phera, superdrol), Fina Flex (tren/super)

These are all very powerful "pro steroid" formulas and should be taken under the advise ment of an advanced trainer or physician.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jul 24, 2008)

juggernaut said:


> As harsh as texan put it, I couldnt say it better myself. There is always a way-I strongly suggest you do homework first before purchasing anything that might be remotely near similarities to gear and/or could potentially harm more than the real stuff.



The problem is that people aren't interested in facts, they are only interested in hearing whatever arguments support the ideas that they have in their own head-regardless of how wrong they are.

Deep down, he knows that using these products is probably the wrong choice, but he doesn't care, apparently.  Most people lack any real ability to think for themselves.  Since steroids are illegal, he's convinced that anything legal must be perfectly side-effect free, or close to it.  The problem being that the truth is far from this idea.  Half of this junk is 3 times the price of real juice, and has barely been researched at all.  I hate to call someone stupid that I've never met in person, but I don't know what else would possibly cause a person to make such poor choices regarding supplementation.


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 24, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> The problem is that people aren't interested in facts, they are only interested in hearing whatever arguments support the ideas that they have in their own head-regardless of how wrong they are.
> 
> Deep down, he knows that using these products is probably the wrong choice, but he doesn't care, apparently.  Most people lack any real ability to think for themselves.  Since steroids are illegal, he's convinced that anything legal must be perfectly side-effect free, or close to it.  The problem being that the truth is far from this idea.  Half of this junk is 3 times the price of real juice, and has barely been researched at all.  I hate to call someone stupid that I've never met in person, but I don't know what else would possibly cause a person to make such poor choices regarding supplementation.



So what if he chooses to use otc compounds?
Whatever his reasons may be, it's still _his_ choice.
Seems a little ridiculous to try and insult someones intelligence because they're decisions or opinions aren't the same as your own.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 24, 2008)

I guess they have not heard about people being arrested after signing for a package of steriods. Not only do I not want that I also do not want to take the chance of getting some junk or nothing at all from these online places. The choice is mine I choose not to that simple. I do not need to explain myself or my choices or my suggestions to Texan

Controlled Deliveries


Read #19Elite Fitness - ANABOLIC STEROIDS, BODYBUILDING AND THE LAW

Controlled Delivery of Steroids - Xtreme Physique Gymnasium Forums


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 24, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> There's nothing _illegal_ about ordering online, it's not enough evidence to convict you of any crime.
> 
> I could order steroids from a computer and have them delivered *to any address in the entire world*.  I could have them delivered to the White House, to YOUR house, to my neighbor, etc...If they are found in the mail, or seized at the boarder, nothing happens.  They seize it, you're out your money.  It only warrants investigation if you were to order, let's say, $15,000 worth of steroids-which only a complete moron would do.  The only real "risk" in ordering online is losing your money.
> 
> ...



*WRONG*


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 24, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> The problem is that people aren't interested in facts, they are only interested in hearing whatever arguments support the ideas that they have in their own head-regardless of how wrong they are.
> 
> Deep down, he knows that using these products is probably the wrong choice, but he doesn't care, apparently.  Most people lack any real ability to think for themselves.  Since steroids are illegal, he's convinced that anything legal must be perfectly side-effect free, or close to it.  The problem being that the truth is far from this idea.  Half of this junk is 3 times the price of real juice, and has barely been researched at all.  I hate to call someone stupid that I've never met in person, but I don't know what else would possibly cause a person to make such poor choices regarding supplementation.



This statement is also false many times I tell people about the side effect and on numerous occasions I have stated to research every thing you put in your body. I also care very much for everyone and give advice to the best of my ability to keep people who choose to run these as safe as possible.

The one thing that is very clear to anyone that wants to take a close look is that you are here on this forum for 1 thing and 1 thing only and that is to hate on anybody involved in the supp business. It is really a shame that you do not have anything better to do with your time.

This will be the very last time I respond to anything you have to say because it is simply pointless and a complete waste of my time. I wish you well bro


----------



## CORUM (Jul 24, 2008)

yeah, all they do is sieze it? tell that to the guy i know that went to jail for trying to bring across the boarder. also another guy that went to jail cause he recieved it in the mail and they waited till it was in his POSSESION and busted him. those were BS statements!!! dont get me wrong i have nothing against steroids, but why go to jail for something stupid? i do not think they should be banned, but they are so go with a legal alternative!


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jul 24, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> I guess they have not heard about people being arrested after signing for a package of steriods. Not only do I not want that I also do not want to take the chance of getting some junk or nothing at all from these online places.



It's almost as if you willingly choose to be mis-informed.  

I have never myself, nor have I heard of anyone signing for a package of steroids.  They come to your house, I've never once had to sign when I use to order from overseas.

Secondly, the reputable online companies *live and die by their reputation.*  They don't rip people off because bad reviews would completely KILL their business.  All they have to go on is their reputation.  You would know this if you would have done your research.  In addition to this, if you know people on boards you can easily find someone who brews their own.



CORUM said:


> yeah, all they do is sieze it? tell that to the guy i know that went to jail for trying to bring across the boarder.



lol.  Yea, because driving steroids across the boarder is totally comparable to ordering them online.  I don't know what's worse, your grammar or your reasoning.


----------



## CORUM (Jul 24, 2008)

I could have them delivered to the White House, to YOUR house, to my neighbor, etc...If they are found in the mail, or seized at the boarder, nothing happens

with that statement i figure you were saying it was legal to bring them across!! and you do not worry about my grammar there DR DOLITTLE!!!! (sorry i missed your grammar class)  no wonder everyone looks at me funny when i tell them i am from texas, cause you are about a think you know it all asshole!!!! and really i think you pull this crap out of your ass!!! i know people that have been busted from ordering in the mail and trying to bring across the border. you have what you theories? show me where it is ok to order it in the mail, or are you some criminal lawyer and study this crap!!!


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jul 24, 2008)

CORUM said:


> I could have them delivered to the White House, to YOUR house, to my neighbor, etc...If they are found in the mail, or seized at the boarder, nothing happens
> 
> with that statement i figure you were saying it was legal to bring them across!! and you do not worry about my grammar there DR DOLITTLE!!!! (sorry i missed your grammar class)  no wonder everyone looks at me funny when i tell them i am from texas, cause you are about a think you know it all asshole!!!! and really i think you pull this crap out of your ass!!! *i know people that have been busted from ordering in the mail and trying to bring across the border.* you have what you theories? show me where it is ok to order it in the mail, or are you some criminal lawyer and study this crap!!!



Your point?  I'm sure you know people who believe in the easter bunny too.  In fact, based on this paragraph alone, I'd be surprised if you know anyone over the age of six who isn't bound to a wheel chair, drooling at the mouth and sucking on a tank of oxygen that makes the one from Jaws look like a Pez candy.  Smile you son of a bitch.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 24, 2008)

Haha


----------



## Bajaboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I have to take Texan's side.. If you do your reasearch and your wise then you will be fine. 

And you ask about the controlled Controlled Deliveries? EASY, deny the package. They can not force you into signing it if you dont want too. Know your sorce. Know their packaging methods. Know your delivery man/woman and dont act like a fool when answering the door. If its someone different or sketchy then dont take possession. 

Never have a used or possessed any but it only took me an hour of reading to find Everything i needed to know. Is it risky? Yes. just know the system.


----------



## CORUM (Jul 24, 2008)

yeah teaxan also said a z06 didnt get 25 mpg, shows how well he reasearches anything, but you can go read that argument later!! and texan you have yet top prove your point!!! i schooled you on the other thread about cars, how many lessons you want to learn!!! prove your point you little shit!!! i brought my proof of our other argument.

AND YEAS YOU CAN DENY THE PACKAGE DO WHATEVER YOU WANT, BUT IF THEY KNOW ITS COMING THE COPS ARE NOT GOING TO DELIVER IT TO YOU. THEY WILL WAIT, LET YOU SIGN FOR IT LIKE YOUR DUMB ASS ALWAYS DOES THEN WALK IN AND GET YOU FOR POSSESION, ONCE ITS IN YOUR POSSESION!!! KIND OF HARD TO DENY IT WHEN YOU GOT THE SHIT. JUST LIKE WHEN TEXANS' MOM CAUGHT HIM WITH HIS HAND IN THE COOKIE JAR AND HIS DUMB ASS SAID I SWEAR MOMMY I WASNT GETTING A COOKIE!!! DONT BEAT ME!!!! 

i know you can get the shit in the mail, i know you can get it across the border. texan says all they will do is take it from you!!!! thats like i got caught with cocaine and all they did was take it from me and send me home!!! BULLSHIT!!!! if you are CAUGHT with a *controlled substance* you going to jail!!!! i didnt not say you couldnt get it, i was arguing the fact that he said if you get caught they just take it from you!!!! once again BULLSHIT!!!


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jul 25, 2008)

CORUM said:


> yeah teaxan also said a z06 didnt get 25 mpg, shows how well he reasearches anything, but you can go read that argument later!! and texan you have yet top prove your point!!! i schooled you on the other thread about cars, how many lessons you want to learn!!! prove your point you little shit!!! i brought my proof of our other argument.
> 
> AND YEAS YOU CAN DENY THE PACKAGE DO WHATEVER YOU WANT, BUT IF THEY KNOW ITS COMING THE COPS ARE NOT GOING TO DELIVER IT TO YOU. THEY WILL WAIT, LET YOU SIGN FOR IT LIKE YOUR DUMB ASS ALWAYS DOES THEN WALK IN AND GET YOU FOR POSSESION, ONCE ITS IN YOUR POSSESION!!! KIND OF HARD TO DENY IT WHEN YOU GOT THE SHIT. JUST LIKE WHEN TEXANS' MOM CAUGHT HIM WITH HIS HAND IN THE COOKIE JAR AND HIS DUMB ASS SAID I SWEAR MOMMY I WASNT GETTING A COOKIE!!! DONT BEAT ME!!!!
> 
> i know you can get the shit in the mail, i know you can get it across the border. texan says all they will do is take it from you!!!! thats like i got caught with cocaine and all they did was take it from me and send me home!!! BULLSHIT!!!! if you are CAUGHT with a *controlled substance* you going to jail!!!! i didnt not say you couldnt get it, i was arguing the fact that he said if you get caught they just take it from you!!!! once again BULLSHIT!!!



You are a blithering idiot.


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Jul 25, 2008)

TexanTA1996 

U not 2 smart 4 a texan fart.

Read the original posters question "whats the closest thing to legal juice???"

How hard is it to provide answers to the question or keep your mouth shut.  Add value or step off.


----------



## CORUM (Jul 25, 2008)

Your Right Danny (texan)


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jul 25, 2008)

Lost Grizzly said:


> Read the original posters question "whats the closest thing to legal juice???"
> 
> How hard is it to provide answers to the question or keep your mouth shut.  Add value or step off.



So if the original poster had asked "What's the best way to kill myself", we're suppose to make recommendations instead of telling him not to do it in the first place?  Everything recommended in this thread is junk, and a waste of money.  It's already been explained why that is several times, but a few people around here are too thick skulled to realize this...


----------



## mcguin (Jul 25, 2008)

Excuse me to just walk into the middle of this entertaining thread, but in workingatits and corums defense, texan, my man, you need to chill it out a little bit...either your juice is catchin up to ya or its that time of the month, but it was just a simple question, and the beauty of these forums is that you'll come across a lot of different opinions.  This isn't the presidential debate...just leave it.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jul 25, 2008)

An opinion implies that there's no right or wrong answer.  In this case, there is fact and fiction.  

The truth is that these legal supplements are less researched, less effective, and more expensive than anabolic steroids.  *THOSE ARE FACTS.*


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 25, 2008)

I would be shocked if Workingatit, Corum, and some of the other people making comments in this thread passed the 6th grade.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 25, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I would be shocked if Workingatit, Corum, and some of the other people making comments in this thread passed the 6th grade.






If you look at the stats in his signature about organ size it should tell everyone what type of mature person we are dealing with here


----------



## CORUM (Jul 25, 2008)

soxmuscle your about a genius too!!


----------



## Stonerboner (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, I'm gonna try to get some of this stuff from discount anabolics, unless any of you know of a better site. Sorry I havent been able to respond, I've been on back to back watches and had 15 minutes from the time one watch ended to change uniforms and get to class. The only reasons I'm not going to use the real stuff, is because the rare chance The navy decides to test me for it. Why risk my career, when I've heard there are legal products that are comparable, if not the same as the illegals.

Thanks for all the responses, this is exactly what I wanted to know.


----------



## CORUM (Jul 25, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> An opinion implies that there's no right or wrong answer.  In this case, there is fact and fiction.
> 
> The truth is that these legal supplements are less researched, less effective, and more expensive than anabolic steroids.  *THOSE ARE FACTS.*



and texan i agree with that comment, the only thing i didnt agree with was your statement that if you get caught with steroids they just take them away from you!! your about facts, well i was saying i know for a FACT you go to jail and a mild three year probation (depending on the quantity) now since we are all about fact, show me your FACTS that they just take them away and not just your roid raging your an idiot type of opinions!!!

p.s. i am still waiting for you to sale me that bridge you said you would sale me if a Z06 could get 25 mpg's. which i should you people getting 28 or even 29 in that car. once again i showed you FACT!!! and nothing from you


----------



## CORUM (Jul 25, 2008)

stonerboner you have to check with the military, cause some of those products are banned from military use! FACT: i was in the military so i know texan!!


----------



## Stonerboner (Jul 25, 2008)

ok I just saw the post with the link to the discount sup site. Awesome, thanks. I'm going to read up on how to do the cycles and take this stuff properly. Thanks for the advice. Later the gnc here sells methel 1d. but I'll do the research beforehand. Thanks.


----------



## CORUM (Jul 25, 2008)

they allow them to sale that on post? i know it was in like 99 or 2000 when androstene was popular and they sold in the gnc on post then it was banned from military use so it was pulled from the shelves. interesting they sale methel 1d! good luck!


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 25, 2008)

........ fascinating.........


----------



## zombul (Jul 25, 2008)

WOW.What should one do? I understand a couple points,test would be easier on the body.Sure and no one is arguing that. However the question was what is the closest *LEGAL* thing to juice. That was the question. Nothing more. I am deffinately not going to condemn a damn soul for using test but that wasn't the question. And of all the people I know that do use it I have never seen any of them so blatant about it and reccomending it to everyone in every thread they can over any other supp. This leads me to wonder if someone is completely clue less and maybe wanting to be "cool online". I was open to disputing this before but with the statemenets you make I call your bluff. You have no source and have never used anything and are really clueless as to whats going on. Probably don't even workout, what a shame because I was gonna originally give the benefit of a doubt. Ha, what a waste of space and conflict in this thread (which I have just contributed too).
 What is legal and has some of the qualties of juice?They are listed above on page one.


----------



## tomuchgear (Jul 25, 2008)

this kind of ignorance is the reason i dont really post on here much any more. any way texan google search operation raw deal. yes it used to be much easier, and less risky to get things of a less legal nature. fact most busts any more are smaller to get to bigger fish. if you want to order wait till the olympics blow over. shit is to risky there are plenty of supps you can take that work. research from a few diffrent site and you will be fine. never take a brand reps word i get that. doesnt mean you should bash em either. there are so many logs from people that are not for a company that will say wich products work, and wich ones dont. no offence any body who works for the supp companies. i  just always research from a consumers standpoint.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 25, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> If you look at the stats in his signature about organ size it should tell everyone what type of mature person we are dealing with here



I'm 20, why wouldn't penis jokes be funny to me?

Hell, If I'm as proper as you try to be at any point in my life, I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 25, 2008)

CORUM said:


> soxmuscle your about a genius too!!



I'm about a genius too?

English.  Learn it.


----------



## CORUM (Jul 25, 2008)

I Know Your Fresh Out Of Highschool And All, But Save The Grammar Lessons For College.


----------



## CORUM (Jul 25, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I'm 20, why wouldn't penis jokes be funny to me?
> 
> Hell, If I'm as proper as you try to be at any point in my life, I'm doing something wrong.



PENIS JOKE MAYBE FUNNY TO A 20 YEAR OLD KID THAT HAS PENIS ON THE BRAIN........ MAYBE?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 25, 2008)

CORUM said:


> I Know Your Fresh Out Of Highschool And All, But Save The Grammar Lessons For College.



You really are a blithering idiot


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 25, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I'm 20, why wouldn't penis jokes be funny to me?
> 
> Hell, If I'm as proper as you try to be at any point in my life, I'm doing something wrong.



I'm 31 penis jokes are still funny.

And Sox I think you meant Millimetres


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 25, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> this kind of ignorance is the reason i dont really post on here much any more. any way texan google search operation raw deal. yes it used to be much easier, and less risky to get things of a less legal nature. fact most busts any more are smaller to get to bigger fish. if you want to order wait till the olympics blow over. shit is to risky there are plenty of supps you can take that work. research from a few diffrent site and you will be fine. never take a brand reps word i get that. doesnt mean you should bash em either. there are so many logs from people that are not for a company that will say wich products work, and wich ones dont. no offence any body who works for the supp companies. i  just always research from a consumers standpoint.




Very smart everyone should research anything that is going to be put in your body


----------



## nni (Jul 25, 2008)

lots of simply bad info in this thread. it stays civil, or it gets closed.

and to those who want to discuss illegal compounds, make a thread for it, this is not what the thread was created for.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 28, 2008)

FYI, operation raw deal was geard toward the gray area and sites selling research chems, not steriods.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 28, 2008)

Also, a controlled delivery does not need or have to have a signature. They just deliver it to your house, then in a minute or two, they bust you. All you have to do is take control of the substance and they can prove it's yours. Anyone that believes different is crazy. And they will do it for just a personal supply. You don't need to order large amounts.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 28, 2008)

dg806 said:


> Also, a controlled delivery does not need or have to have a signature. They just deliver it to your house, then in a minute or two, they bust you. All you have to do is take control of the substance and they can prove it's yours. Anyone that believes different is crazy. And they will do it for just a personal supply. You don't need to order large amounts.




100% correct and it has happened


----------



## tomuchgear (Jul 28, 2008)

dg806 said:


> FYI, operation raw deal was geard toward the gray area and sites selling research chems, not steriods.



if it was geared that way then why did the british dragon guys get popped under it? i am asking a legit question not trieng to be a smart ass. i was under the impression that a lot of suppliers including the jackass who was selling gh on myspace got popped under raw deal.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 28, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> if it was geared that way then why did the british dragon guys get popped under it? i am asking a legit question not trieng to be a smart ass. i was under the impression that a lot of suppliers including the jackass who was selling gh on myspace got popped under raw deal.



Could be, but I think from what I heard and read, it was mainly geared toward research chems. For example, alot of times dealers get busted for steriods because they were being targeted for rec drugs and they find steriods also.
No 1 reason for most steriod busts are /were for rec drugs.


----------



## CORUM (Jul 28, 2008)

dg806 said:


> Also, a controlled delivery does not need or have to have a signature. They just deliver it to your house, then in a minute or two, they bust you. All you have to do is take control of the substance and they can prove it's yours. Anyone that believes different is crazy. And they will do it for just a personal supply. You don't need to order large amounts.



guess i am not a blithering idiot!!! guess i might know something after all!!!  

but back to his original question what is some of the better alternatives? we all know you have to protect your body regardless of what foriegn substance your going to put in it, but if what are some of the legal things out there. that are actually worth talking about? there was a thread going before that had some good stuff on it, and then some that people said they would never take!!! so whats some more to answer the original question?


----------



## nni (Jul 28, 2008)

some of the "legals" are decent, superdrol, pheraplex, havoc, 3ad, etc. some arent.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 29, 2008)

H-drol is also a good one and very mild


----------



## zombul (Jul 29, 2008)

Has anyone on here tried the 3ad?


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 29, 2008)

zombul said:


> Has anyone on here tried the 3ad?



I have not but I have heard that it is unmethylated Phera not sure how true that is.


----------



## zombul (Jul 29, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> I have not but I have heard that it is unmethylated Phera not sure how true that is.



I would like to hear some results from someone who has tried it.


----------



## jday (Aug 1, 2008)

actually he's right, (texanta1996) back when i was in the marine corps me and a buddy got caught coming across the border with gear, they made us sign some paperwork saying that we will not do this again and we had a court date in which we both had to pay a 500 dollar fine, on top of then getting fucked over by our command.... we were not arrested, only ticketed and then like i said, had to make our court date, and of course they confiscated the gear...


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Aug 1, 2008)

jday said:


> actually he's right, (texanta1996) back when i was in the marine corps me and a buddy got caught coming across the border with gear, they made us sign some paperwork saying that we will not do this again and we had a court date in which we both had to pay a 500 dollar fine, on top of then getting fucked over by our command.... we were not arrested, only ticketed and then like i said, had to make our court date, and of course they confiscated the gear...



You got lucky if you were caught with it in your possession.  My point was that I could order steroids and use any person's address for the delivery destination.  They can't just show up at your house and arrest you, you haven't committed a crime.  Unless you actually sign for the package, there's no proof that you ordered it.  Also, from a cost benefit standpoint, it doesn't make sense for them to wage an investigation for a $500 order of steroids that would cost them 4 or 5 times that much to investigate it.  Unless you've ordered an unusually large overseas order, which only idiots do, you have nothing to worry about if your package is seized, which is less than 1-2% of all packages.

When I was ordering from overseas, I never signed once, never had to.  The success rate for overseas deliveries is something like 98-99%.  You can tell who knows their stuff and who doesn't by reading this thread.  It's evident that a few people in this thread are completely clueless when it comes to steroids, supplements, and common sense.


----------



## weljhon (Aug 2, 2008)

it's serious stuff think about more on these topic...


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 2, 2008)

wtf does that mean?


----------



## quark (Aug 3, 2008)

it means "please visit my stupid fucking ovarian cyst website".


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 3, 2008)

jchappj said:


> it means "please visit my stupid fucking ovarian cyst website".


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 3, 2008)




----------

